# Anabolic diet...



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Anyone else every tried it? Amazing results!!! Think my partner and I may try it again... It kind of like a modified Atkins diet.


----------



## Stu (Dec 20, 2005)

is this the one which envolves getting 60% of you calories from fat?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 20, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> is this the one which envolves getting 60% of you calories from fat?


 
Man it's been so long I don't remember the specifics. It was basically a high fat, high protein diet with pretty low carbs throughout the week. On the weekend you could eat anything you wanted as long as you stayed within a certain calorie count you'd set for your goal weight. It's an amazing diet Stu.

I was trying to find it on the net to buy it again but so far I haven't been able to find it. If you get a chance you may want to give it a shot. If I find it I'll post a link. If you look and happen to do so please do the same...


----------



## jhomich (Dec 21, 2005)

I can't find the exact link to the diet, but do a search over at t-nation.com
there's a whole bunch of articles and personal experiences posted.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 22, 2005)

I find one by Dan Duchaine but it's the wrong book.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

That diet is great for me, the only reason I dont do it all the time is I Love carbs.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 22, 2005)

jhomich said:
			
		

> I can't find the exact link to the diet, but do a search over at t-nation.com
> there's a whole bunch of articles and personal experiences posted.


I'm also interested in this diet. i have found out that it no longer comes in a hard cover. It's only available by CD Rom I believe.

Here I found a link to purchase it.

http://www.bodybuild.com/ans/otsad.htm


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> That diet is great for me, the only reason I dont do it all the time is I Love carbs.


 
Do you know where I can find the book Foreman? Please help a nigga out. I'll give you a fitty rock...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 22, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> I'm also interested in this diet. i have found out that it no longer comes in a hard cover. It's only available by CD Rom I believe.
> 
> Here I found a link to purchase it.
> 
> http://www.bodybuild.com/ans/otsad.htm


 
That's the one. I thank you kindly sir... Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Do you know where I can find the book Foreman? Please help a nigga out. I'll give you a fitty rock...


I have no idea


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I have no idea


 
So you've actually tried it? It is just amazing how well it works!


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 23, 2005)

can you post a summary of it up for us poor university students? thanks


----------



## mxrc (Dec 23, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Do you know where I can find the book Foreman? Please help a nigga out. I'll give you a fitty rock...



'superflex', you are an ignorant fuck*.  I find your reference (nigga) degrading, insensitive, and racist.  Are you a little skinny pimple face illiterate white kid, or a racist punk parading the word nigga around like a displaced wigger.  In case you're dumb ass didn't know, Rob posted the following rules:


 *** Posting Rules - Read Me! *** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*We will be enforcing the following new rules:

1. This is not a porn site, so please refrain from posting porn pics here.

2. No racist or sexist remarks. 

3. etc...*


Evidently, your post reflects the thinking and attitudes of the moderators because none of them requested that you stop using the word *nigga*.  Nigga is a racist term.  Robs aforementioned rules clearly state 'no racist remarks' allowed. - 'LAST WARNING'


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Dec 23, 2005)

shit ya lemme get this info, i want to see others results before i order. damn right this may be what i neeed.


----------



## ReelBigFish (Dec 23, 2005)

mxrc said:
			
		

> 'superflex', you are an ignorant fuck*. I find your reference (nigga) degrading, insensitive, and racist. Are you a little skinny pimple face illiterate white kid, or a racist punk parading the word nigga around like a displaced wigger. In case you're dumb ass didn't know, Rob posted the following rules:
> 
> 
> *** Posting Rules - Read Me! ***
> ...


 
I don't know if you're a mod. who made an alter to make this post, or Rob himself, but the term "nigga" is not a racist mark, per se. I may be white, but have a few black friends, and went to a high school with many black people and heard this term every day. "Nigga" is a pretty much a way of saying "friend". But the word "nigger" is very much a racist remark.

While I find it very *disrespectful* for a white person to use this term, it all really depends on the context of it. Would this be a big deal if he was a black person, would it then be okay? may be he is.

If this is Rob, then it is really up to you if you don't want that word used, since it's so close to a true racist remark, and want to keep it off the site just so there isn't any contreversy


----------



## Stu (Dec 23, 2005)

A summary of the High-Fat (or Anabolic) DietThe following is a summary of "The Anabolic Diet" by Dr. Mauro Di Pasquale, together with some additional info on low carb foods, as the list in the book is small.Before you start on this diet. Get a complete physical, including blood work. Among other things, this will give you a baseline Cholesterol level. This diet is not recommended for children or pregnant women. This diet is controversial, use at your own risk. Problems with low-fat dietsLow fat sends the body into starvation mode, it tries to hold on to fat, burns muscle instead. When carbohydrate stores are exhausted, it will burn protein first before switching to fat.
Carbohydrates can increase serotonin levels and cause sleepiness. Insulin swings can provoke mood swings. High insulin levels increase fat storage which can cause bloating, and water retention. Often, protein supplements are needed for the bodybuilder. Low-fat foods are often much more expensive than the conventional version, and contain more "chemistry" i.e. are highly processed. How the high-fat diet worksuring the week (Monday - Friday), you eat (by calories) about 55..60% fat, 30..35% protein, and no more than 30g of carbohydrates. The plentiful supply of fat causes a metabolic shift from primarily burning carbs to primarily burning fats. Insulin levels remains low (which increases GH release). Increased dietary fat is also linked to increased testosterone levels. Despite popular belief, the human body can run pretty well without carbs (otherwise Eskimos wouldn't be doing too well). During the weekend (Saturday - Sunday, about 24 to 48 hours), you eat a high carb, medium fat (30..40%), low protein (10..15%) diet. This causes an insulin spike. While this can increase fat deposits, it moves more nutrients into your muscles, and has an anabolic effect. The important thing is to switch back to the high fat / low carb mode before you put on too much fat. What are the benefits ? ¥ Increased lean body mass without the use of illegal substances.¥ Maximize the effects of your own hormones.¥ Reduced cortisol levels resulting in reduced catabolism.¥ Increased energy level compared to low-fat diets.¥ Decrease body fat without increasing lean mass, e.g. lose 90% fat, 10% muscle instead of 60% fat / 40% muscle on most other diets.¥ Burning fat is less efficient -> increased metabolic rate.¥ Plentiful supply of protein. What about Cholesterol ? If you keep your fat intake somewhat balanced, i.e. not exclusively saturated fats, you should have no problem. For example, eggs tend to increase your HDL level (good Cholesterol). Your actual mileage may vary - test your Cholesterol level before you start. Getting started / tips¥ Eat 5 to 6 meals daily.¥ Eat something when you are hungry - don't wait.¥ Keep sodium intake reasonable, some meat products can be pretty high.¥ Drink enough water !¥ This diet doesn't work if your fat intake goes too low (below about 40%).¥ Start at around 3000 calories per day (or 18*bw), then adjust up or down depending on your results and goals.¥ You may need to use a fiber supplement (watch out for hidden carbs).¥ First week can be rough - stick with it.¥ Regularly check bodyfat percentage (for example using calipers).
¥ During the weekend, be careful with foods with high glycemic index - they can wreak havoc on your insulin level, and switch you into fat storage mode more quickly. Low carb foodsTry to get as much natural fiber as possible from salad or vegetables, while staying within the 30g carb target. The usual suspects:Beef, Chicken etc. Fish Cheese Butter Any kind of oil Veggies:Almonds (1oz = 5..6g), Asparagus, Avocado (1/2 = 6g), Broccoli, Cauliflower, Eggplant, Green beans, Lettuce, Mushrooms, Olives, Peanuts (1oz = 6g), Red / Green peppers, Spinach, Sprouts, Tofu, soy milk, Zucchini Condiments:Caesar salad dressing, Oil and vinegar salad dressing, Mustard (e.g. Dijon), Pickles, Sour cream For the sweet toothole or Welsh no sugar added fruit pops (6g each)Sugar free Jell-O + whipped cream (within reason) Caffeine can help burn fat (but only on a low carb / high fat diet). Ephedrine is questionable.ReferencesThe anabolic diet Dr. Mauro Di Pasquale Optimum Training Systems 2945 S. Mooney Blvd. Visalia, CA 93277 (800)582-2083 The complete book of food counts Corinne T. Netzer Dell Publishing ISBN 0-440-21271-5 Supplements while on the anabolic diet


----------



## Stu (Dec 23, 2005)

http://www.qfac.com/books/anabolic.html


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 23, 2005)

mxrc said:
			
		

> 'superflex', you are an ignorant fuck*. I find your reference (nigga) degrading, insensitive, and racist. Are you a little skinny pimple face illiterate white kid, or a racist punk parading the word nigga around like a displaced wigger. In case you're dumb ass didn't know, Rob posted the following rules:
> 
> 
> *** Posting Rules - Read Me! ***
> ...


 
Does that mean we can't say flammin homo anymore?


Signed,
The *white *kid...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 23, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> http://www.qfac.com/books/anabolic.html


----------



## Zac_Champigny (Dec 23, 2005)

mxrc said:
			
		

> 'superflex', you are an ignorant fuck*.  I find your reference (nigga) degrading, insensitive, and racist.  Are you a little skinny pimple face illiterate white kid, or a racist punk parading the word nigga around like a displaced wigger.  In case you're dumb ass didn't know, Rob posted the following rules:
> 
> 
> *** Posting Rules - Read Me! ***
> ...




I hope your not serious. I know so many african americans who use the word. None of them have ever shown me any anger when hearing me talk to my white friends and say yo nigga.


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 23, 2005)

thanks dudes


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 23, 2005)

so can this diet be used to bulk or cut depending on the amont of calories consumed?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 23, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> so can this diet be used to bulk or cut depending on the amont of calories consumed?


 
It does both at the same time...


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 23, 2005)

*100% natural...*

Hard work... and the anabolic diet... 

http://media.putfile.com/gustavo-bfto2005


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 23, 2005)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> It does both at the same time...


awesome, have to give it a go!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 24, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> awesome, have to give it a go!


 
I ordered the book since it was an updated version and includes supplements now. I'll post how things are going and answer any question the best I can. If you get it please share anything you learn along the way. I'm always looking to learn and take tips...


----------



## pengers84 (Dec 24, 2005)

cool, thanks man. 

Who's the author of the book?  Is it titled 'the anobolic diet'?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 24, 2005)

pengers84 said:
			
		

> cool, thanks man.
> 
> Who's the author of the book? Is it titled 'the anobolic diet'?


 
Check out post #17. Stu came through in the clutch...

I did this diet for about three weeks when I was 17. In three weeks time the results were quite honestly about what I would expect steroids to be like. Sure I gained strength and muscle but more importantly any fat you may have literally seems to melt away... I honestly had a noticable change in the way I felt as well. I would describe it as I've heard before. Improved sense of well being.  

The first week didn't really produce anything amazing but the second and third weeks were just unreal. Buy it. You won't be disappointed...


----------



## iggy (Dec 26, 2005)

*Cough*

Also, please post what your thoughts are on this diet after reading about it. I would like to know your opinions about it. This request is aimed toward anyone of course.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Dec 27, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> http://www.qfac.com/books/anabolic.html


Be carefull with this one. It's the anabolic solution which is a little different the the Anabolic diet


----------



## garethhe (Dec 27, 2005)

one question about the anabolic diet for anybody who has tried it:

can you maintain your gains afterwards (ie when you return to a 'normal' diet)?


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 27, 2005)

garethhe said:
			
		

> one question about the anabolic diet for anybody who has tried it:
> 
> can you maintain your gains afterwards (ie when you return to a 'normal' diet)?


 
I did it for a short stint. I can't really answer this truthfully because when I stopped the diet is when I stopped lifting weights for some time. I can honestly say however that the results I got were like I would imagine the results steroids would produce... Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 27, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Be carefull with this one. It's the anabolic solution which is a little different the the Anabolic diet


 
Maybe I should have stuck with what I know. Got to be smart in everything you do... Think I'm going to do the diet in a month on month off fashion.


----------



## footballmaniac (Dec 30, 2005)

Go to limewire and search the anabolic diet. 20 seconds later you'll be reading it. I think I'm going to take the file to a printing shop and have em print it out for me.


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 30, 2005)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Go to limewire and search the anabolic diet. 20 seconds later you'll be reading it. I think I'm going to take the file to a printing shop and have em print it out for me.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 30, 2005)

Whats the big deal?
You eat a ton of protein and fat.
Its atkins x 3.

Heart clogging? Kidney problems? Check check.


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 1, 2006)

This looks interesting...can someone who's on this diet please post a breakdown of their daily meals?

And I'm guessing this would mean no more PWO gatorade and/or dextrose (in whey drink).  I'm sorta confused because I had thought carbs were essential on training days.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

Zinthar said:
			
		

> This looks interesting...can someone who's on this diet please post a breakdown of their daily meals?
> 
> And I'm guessing this would mean no more PWO gatorade and/or dextrose (in whey drink). I'm sorta confused because I had thought carbs were essential on training days.


 
Download the diet off limewire.com. WELL worth it! Even on dial up...


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Download the diet off limewire.com. WELL worth it! Even on dial up...



I just did -- and I'm struck by the complete lack of veggies in it.  I'm just not sure I can survive on large servings of corned beef and fried bacon...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

Zinthar said:
			
		

> I just did -- and I'm struck by the complete lack of veggies in it. I'm just not sure I can survive on large servings of corned beef and fried bacon...


 
Eat them all you want on the weekend. Two days you eat whatever floats your boat as long as you're in your calorie range. That and take supps... All I know is it works.....


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Eat them all you want on the weekend. Two days you eat whatever floats your boat as long as you're in your calorie range. That and take supps... All I know is it works.....


It is suggested that you eat mostly whatever for 36 hours, not two full days. For a cut it would be half or around 18 hours.

Bulking...Sat @ 8:00 am thru Sun 8:00 pm

Tough


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm thinking that lots of cheese is going to be essential to this diet (because it's one of the few things that's almost 100% fat).  I can probably eat lower fat meats like skinless chicken breast if I melt enough cheese on it (and then add a nice, healthy butter sauce to that).


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

Zinthar said:
			
		

> I'm thinking that lots of cheese is going to be essential to this diet (because it's one of the few things that's almost 100% fat). I can probably eat lower fat meats like skinless chicken breast if I melt enough cheese on it (and then add a nice, healthy butter sauce to that).


 
When I did the diet I ate mostly beef, cheese, and pepperoni. I didn't follow the sample diets. Best shape of my life thus far...


----------



## footballmaniac (Jan 1, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> Download the diet off limewire.com. WELL worth it! Even on dial up...



Your still on dial-up. I feel sorry for you. Get DSL. It's not expensive at all.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 1, 2006)

footballmaniac said:
			
		

> Your still on dial-up. I feel sorry for you. Get DSL. It's not expensive at all.


 
I have a cable modem...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

So are any of you using this diet. I'm using it in a different way. I train on M, W and Fri's. So on those days plus sat I use the Anabolic diet. On Sun, tues and thurs I carb load like crazy. Now mind you that I'm trying to bulk slowly, I have dropped 1 lb in weight during the last 10 days. 

I just like the energy I have going into the day of training after carb loading the previous day. I'll keep track of it and every week let you know how it's going. I actually though I'd be up in weight as I just started a cycle and it includes D-bol. So I was a little surprised this morning by the 1 lb lost in weight. 


Tough


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> So are any of you using this diet. I'm using it in a different way. I train on M, W and Fri's. So on those days plus sat I use the Anabolic diet. On Sun, tues and thurs I carb load like crazy. Now mind you that I'm trying to bulk slowly, I have dropped 1 lb in weight during the last 10 days.
> 
> I just like the energy I have going into the day of training after carb loading the previous day. I'll keep track of it and every week let you know how it's going. I actually though I'd be up in weight as I just started a cycle and it includes D-bol. So I was a little surprised this morning by the 1 lb lost in weight.
> 
> ...


 
I plan to begin either Monday or the following Monday...


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Jan 6, 2006)

I just started the diet this week. I love all the beef, chicken, pepperoni, and cheese I get to eat. I was wondering though, where do vegetables fit in here? I feel like I should be eating more of them. I'll eat lotsa fruit during the carb loading hours.
One more thing. It says that during carb loading anything goes. I didn't read anything about sugar though. Should I still try and avoid it? There is this brownie I'm dying to eat this weekend.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jan 6, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I just started the diet this week. I love all the beef, chicken, pepperoni, and cheese I get to eat. I was wondering though, where do vegetables fit in here? I feel like I should be eating more of them. I'll eat lotsa fruit during the carb loading hours.
> One more thing. It says that during carb loading anything goes. I didn't read anything about sugar though. Should I still try and avoid it? There is this brownie I'm dying to eat this weekend.


I read the whole thing the other day. stay away from refine sugars. Have your fruit. When they say anything goes, they also want you to keep it within a good range. Clean carbs and plenty of them. Doing the non carb load days, you can have just about as much greens as you like. broc, gr. beans, lettus. Remember you count everything that follows the path of the throat when it comes to carbs. 

Note:They do say have some pizza and beer on carb days but in moderation and not all day long. 

Tough


----------



## garethhe (Jan 6, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Doing the non carb load days, you can have just about as much greens as you like. broc, gr. beans, lettus. Remember you count everything that follows the path of the throat when it comes to carbs.
> Tough



Tough, I'm a bit confused...do you mean to say that you can eat all the greens you like during the non carb-load days (that is, Mon-Fri)...or do you mean during the carb-load days (Sat-Sun)?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 6, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I just started the diet this week. I love all the beef, chicken, pepperoni, and cheese I get to eat. I was wondering though, where do vegetables fit in here? I feel like I should be eating more of them. I'll eat lotsa fruit during the carb loading hours.
> One more thing. It says that during carb loading anything goes. I didn't read anything about sugar though. Should I still try and avoid it? There is this brownie I'm dying to eat this weekend.


 
Dude eat whatever you want on the carb days. Just don't go overboard with the junk... Treat yourself. It makes the diet that much easier and you will still see vast improvements. Keep us updated!


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Jan 18, 2006)

I've been on the diet for a little over two weeks now. I eat mostly hamburger meat. I also eat some chicken, pepperonies, vegetables, peanut butter, and string cheese. I exercise as well of course. I was wondering, when did you guys see a real gain in weight? Mine has been bouncing above and below 140, so I'm figuring no real gain yet. I'm not expecting anything crazy just wonderin. Thanks.


----------



## brollickby06 (Jan 18, 2006)

well if its any help, i did atkins for about 2 months without exercising and lost about 25-30 lbs...now this is before i started weight training.  So alot of it could have been muscle..

the only reason i stopped was because i didnt have enough energy to lift weights.  now i know the "anabolic diet" isnt atkins, but it is very similar.  
Do you guys have the same amount of energy as you would when not on this diet?  I for on had trouble lifting without carbs.


----------



## brollickby06 (Jan 18, 2006)

oh and would it possible to do the 2 day carb-up during one of your workout days?
or was the whole point of the weekend thing to mean on non-training days


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't feel any difference in energy compared to when I was eating everything. I just eat when I get hungry, which is pretty often. I usually only eat 2 hamburger patties though. At dinner I get to have the meat as well as other stuff. I am wondering if I may be eating too many fats though because at night I get a hankerin for peanut butter and I usually have 2 spoons. I do keep my carbs down though.

About the fruit thing...Since it is a low carb diet, can you eat fruit? I assume fruit has a many carbs. =/


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 19, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> oh and would it possible to do the 2 day carb-up during one of your workout days?
> or was the whole point of the weekend thing to mean on non-training days


 
I don't see why not...

btw this diet gave me even more energy! Started again today...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 19, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I don't feel any difference in energy compared to when I was eating everything. I just eat when I get hungry, which is pretty often. I usually only eat 2 hamburger patties though. At dinner I get to have the meat as well as other stuff. I am wondering if I may be eating too many fats though because at night I get a hankerin for peanut butter and I usually have 2 spoons. I do keep my carbs down though.
> 
> About the fruit thing...Since it is a low carb diet, can you eat fruit? I assume fruit has a many carbs. =/


 
Yes but only on the carb loads. Weekends... Just because your weight isn't changing much doesn't mean your body composition isn't. Stick with it...


----------



## Stu (Jan 19, 2006)

I used this diet for 3 weeks and did seem to shed alot of bodyfat (and water), most of the bodyfat has stayed off as well so im fiarly pleased, dunno what its like for building muscle tho.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 19, 2006)

Stu said:
			
		

> I used this diet for 3 weeks and did seem to shed alot of bodyfat (and water), most of the bodyfat has stayed off as well so im fiarly pleased, dunno what its like for building muscle tho.


 
Very solid!


----------



## brollickby06 (Jan 20, 2006)

how is it working out for you guys so far?


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

Id like an experts opinion on this kind of diet.  The idea of little to no carbs sounds silly to me.


----------



## garethhe (Jan 21, 2006)

Little to no carbs it is, kind of.  in a nutshell:  

<30g of carbs during the week, and as many carbs as you want on the weekends.

During the week, it should be noted that fiber does not count towards the 30g limit.  Healthy-sized portions of spinach, brocolli, cauliflower, lettuce, etc are fair game at any time.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> Little to no carbs it is, kind of.  in a nutshell:
> 
> <30g of carbs during the week, and as many carbs as you want on the weekends.
> 
> During the week, it should be noted that fiber does not count towards the 30g limit.  Healthy-sized portions of spinach, brocolli, cauliflower, lettuce, etc are fair game at any time.



Yeah i got that, it was just a figure of speech.  I still don't get it.  After all the scrutiny Atkins has recieved I dont know why this would be much better.

All it is, is a beefed up Atkins diet.

Like i said, I'd like to see what Emma-Leigh, Jodi, or anybody else who has a lot of knowledge on this subject, has to say.


----------



## garethhe (Jan 21, 2006)

Maybe this is too obvious an answer, but from what I recall, the Atkins diet said  little-or-no carbs all day every day forever--which is quite a significant difference to be sure.


----------



## Skate67 (Jan 21, 2006)

garethhe said:
			
		

> Maybe this is too obvious an answer, but from what I recall, the Atkins diet said  little-or-no carbs all day every day forever--which is quite a significant difference to be sure.



I agree with you on that.

But my current diet is isocaloric, 269 278 126 grams of carbs protein and fat respectively.  Going from 269 to 30 would be a _huge_ change.  No to mention think of your bowels   .


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 21, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Yeah i got that, it was just a figure of speech.  I still don't get it.  After all the scrutiny Atkins has recieved I dont know why this would be much better.
> 
> All it is, is a beefed up Atkins diet.
> 
> Like i said, I'd like to see what Emma-Leigh, Jodi, or anybody else who has a lot of knowledge on this subject, has to say.



At its core its not really different than a lot of other diets (not just Atkins) where the principle goal is limiting sugars.

The main difference with this is the carb-ups.  I've been on this diet for 3 weeks now and have been doing a variation where I have a huge carb-up meal for dinner two nights per week (usually Saturday & Weds).  I do a clean carb-up though (no fast food or simple sugars):  a giant sweet potato, a few cups of brown rice, and a few cups of green beans and broccoli.

The pump I get on days following the carb-up meals is incredible.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Jan 21, 2006)

I've been doing it for three weeks now. I can't tell for sure if I've lost some fat or not, but in the last couple days I noticed that I'm getting pimples on my face. I'm only 18, but I never had many pimples. The last few months I haven't really had any until now. Do you think if I cut back on the red meat and eat more chicken instead they will go away?

For breakfast I always have eggs and bacon, or eggs and ham. Then my meals throughout the day consist of vegetables and 2 hamburger patties, but for  one of those meals I have Chicken patties instead. I snack on string cheese in between. And at night I get kinda piggy and have coffee and eat peanut butter for a pre-bed snack.


----------



## patricio223 (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds to me like the diet is doing exactly what it is supposed to for you. Pimples are a sign of increased testosterone...


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 23, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> how is it working out for you guys so far?


 
It's been only days for me and I've noticed a considerable visible difference... Looking forward to a few months on this diet!


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 23, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I've been doing it for three weeks now. I can't tell for sure if I've lost some fat or not, but in the last couple days I noticed that I'm getting pimples on my face. I'm only 18, but I never had many pimples. The last few months I haven't really had any until now. Do you think if I cut back on the red meat and eat more chicken instead they will go away?
> 
> For breakfast I always have eggs and bacon, or eggs and ham. Then my meals throughout the day consist of vegetables and 2 hamburger patties, but for  one of those meals I have Chicken patties instead. I snack on string cheese in between. And at night I get kinda piggy and have coffee and eat peanut butter for a pre-bed snack.



Try countering them with a facial topical cream twice a day and see if that does the trick -- look for something with salicylic acid in it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 23, 2006)

lil2fiddyguy said:
			
		

> I've been doing it for three weeks now. I can't tell for sure if I've lost some fat or not, but in the last couple days I noticed that I'm getting pimples on my face. I'm only 18, but I never had many pimples. The last few months I haven't really had any until now. Do you think if I cut back on the red meat and eat more chicken instead they will go away?
> 
> For breakfast I always have eggs and bacon, or eggs and ham. Then my meals throughout the day consist of vegetables and 2 hamburger patties, but for  one of those meals I have Chicken patties instead. I snack on string cheese in between. And at night I get kinda piggy and have coffee and eat peanut butter for a pre-bed snack.



Don't forget that vegetables are fine!
Eat them at least twice a day....
Make sure you are taking a multi or 2 a day...


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Jan 23, 2006)

Alrighty, thanks for the information =].


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 26, 2006)

I've lost 5 lbs. in less than a week... 31 to go!


----------



## brollickby06 (Jan 30, 2006)

did you guys follow the sample plan in the book/pdf document? if so, was it the 1500 cal or 3000cal one?

or are u just basically doing atkins during the week and eating whatever you want over the weekends?

Flex, good job losing the 5lbs
and hows it working out for the rest of you?


----------



## poloblue22 (Jan 31, 2006)

I am really interested in this diet, just download it from fileshare that the other user posted the link for. I will read it and see how this works. My school cafe is full of protein, fat, and lots of carbs so it might be easy for me to do this.


----------



## Zinthar (Jan 31, 2006)

poloblue22 said:
			
		

> I am really interested in this diet, just download it from fileshare that the other user posted the link for. I will read it and see how this works. My school cafe is full of protein, fat, and lots of carbs so it might be easy for me to do this.



Well the idea is to heavily limit your carbs during the week on this diet ya know...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 31, 2006)

Flex, fiddyguy, how's the progress coming, noticable strength gains?
Fat loss continuing ??

Update us


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Feb 2, 2006)

Not really. I've been kinda screwed up though. I know there are no excuses but I've been kinda busy so I don't think I have been eating enough. I just started doing sprints at the end of last week and I'm going to get more strict on the diet so hopefully soon I will see some real results.
Today was kinda weird though. I noticed  my heart beat felt weird for a couple seconds. A flutter it might be called? I don't feel different but I noticed three today. =/


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Flex, fiddyguy, how's the progress coming, noticable strength gains?
> Fat loss continuing ??
> 
> Update us


 
I have certainly improved. Not to meantion my shoulder joints feel better ... I haven't lost much fat but what I have lost has been worth the effort. I'm also not in the cutting phase... My tone has improved very well however. My strength is up and my butt is starting to work again...   When you first start it can delay you poopy...  Try it. It may make all the difference for you. But follow the diet...


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> did you guys follow the sample plan in the book/pdf document? if so, was it the 1500 cal or 3000cal one?
> 
> or are u just basically doing atkins during the week and eating whatever you want over the weekends?
> 
> ...


 
Your cal intake varies according to your desired weight... Mine is over 4,000!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 3, 2006)

SuperFlex said:
			
		

> I have certainly improved. Not to meantion my shoulder joints feel better ... I haven't lost much fat but what I have lost has been worth the effort. I'm also not in the cutting phase... My tone has improved very well however. My strength is up and my butt is starting to work again...   When you first start it can delay you poopy...  Try it. It may make all the difference for you. But follow the diet...



That sounds awesome!
I hope you are eating enough good vege's though.

High fat and protein combo can be unhealthy...


----------



## SuperFlex (Feb 3, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> That sounds awesome!
> I hope you are eating enough good vege's though.
> 
> High fat and protein combo can be unhealthy...


 
I need to start eating more. I've been shopping once. That lasted me two weeks. This round will more than cover that...


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 11, 2006)

starting this diet from monday
just a quick question? Am i supposed to be in ketosis during the weekdays?
If so, i found it impossible to be in ketosis when i eat "bad-carbs"
The anabolic diet artilce mentions that you can even get your 30g carbs from ice cream!! Wont that kick you out of ketosis?
I think ill just get my 30g from veggies and cottage cheese before bed..

So hows it going for you guys?
Any updates?


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 11, 2006)

I mean if having the 30g from sugar is allowed, i guess ill be eating some natty PB =)
Maybe some milk too...

basically im just confused as to whether we actually have to be in ketosis or just low on glycogen?


----------



## garethhe (Feb 11, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> starting this diet from monday
> just a quick question? Am i supposed to be in ketosis during the weekdays?
> If so, i found it impossible to be in ketosis when i eat "bad-carbs"
> The anabolic diet artilce mentions that you can even get your 30g carbs from ice cream!! Wont that kick you out of ketosis?
> ...



from what i understand, the purpose behind the anabolic diet is to <not> be in ketosis (the atkins diet, by contrast, was about ketosis).  the anabolic diet is structured in such a way that you get <just enough> carbs to avoid ketosis (30g of carbs during the week, and loads of carbs on the weekends).

"once adapted" (that is, after you've completed the first 12-day cycle and have experienced "the metabolic shift"), you should <not> be in ketosis.

again, this is just my understanding of it.

one other point here-->if you think you can save up all your carb alottment and eat 30g of carbs from veggies and cottage cheese before bed...think again.  there are carbs hidden everywhere, and you need to account for them.  for example, a typical egg has 0.6g of carbs in it.  a serving of cheese typically has 1g of carbs.  most hot dogs and sausage have a few grams of carbs per serving.  and so on and so forth.


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 11, 2006)

yes, you're right about that hidden carbs...that is why i was just planning on having about 20g carbs that i know of, and 10 are bound to show up from eggs/hot dogs/cheese etc

also, what do u guys think about deli meats? I LOVE hot dogs/salami/bologna. And i know to buy kosher hot dogs (made with real meat..no fillers = 0 carbs)
i guess the only down side is sodium i guess?
I drink about half a gallon of water a day, so if i eat 5-6 hotdogs a day do u think ill still retain water?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 13, 2006)

At least try to eat healthy fats and proteins...
Stick with ham/turkey/steak/chicken/tuna
and use nuts, oils ( such as olive oil )
and eggs as fats and proteins..


----------



## NeilPearson (Feb 13, 2006)

patricio223 said:
			
		

> Sounds to me like the diet is doing exactly what it is supposed to for you. Pimples are a sign of increased testosterone...



lol, or massive amounts of fat in your diet


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 15, 2006)

day 3...complete energy loss.....................
i wonder how long itll take my body to "adapt"


----------



## garethhe (Feb 15, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> day 3...complete energy loss.....................
> i wonder how long itll take my body to "adapt"



different for everyone, of course, but it took me 5 or 6 days.


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 15, 2006)

i found another forum where a bunch of people posted their experiences with the anabolic diet...its has alot of useful info
http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=658379&pageNo=2

enjoy


----------



## garethhe (Feb 15, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> i found another forum where a bunch of people posted their experiences with the anabolic diet...its has alot of useful info
> http://www.t-nation.com/readTopic.do?id=658379&pageNo=2
> 
> enjoy



good point.  it is so huge, it takes forever to read it.  but if anybody is serious about trying this diet, it would be worth your time.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 17, 2006)

tried it and succeeded losing 50+ lbs. dont try it duirng a pre contest phase.


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 19, 2006)

50 lbs?? wow good job
are you guys strict on the weekends? I just eat whatever i want, focusing mainly on carbs...i mean the goal is replenishing the glycogen right?


----------



## garethhe (Feb 19, 2006)

brollickby06 said:
			
		

> 50 lbs?? wow good job
> are you guys strict on the weekends? I just eat whatever i want, focusing mainly on carbs...i mean the goal is replenishing the glycogen right?



on the weekends, i eat a lot of buckwheat/bran muffins, bran pancakes, and oatmeal.  i use a lot of oat bran, wheat bran, oat fiber, whole flaxseeds, ground flaxseeds, PB...basically, i eat as much of these uber-high fiber foods as i can.  plus fruits and vegetables (it's a good opportunity to eat the fruits and vegetables that you can't during the week).  if there happens to be a high-sugar item that i had my eye on during the week, i'll have it then, too.

i haven't lost much weight on this diet, as i do eat a lot.  but i don't really care about that, as long as i'm getting a good recomp (which i am).


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2006)

I ate a combination of waffles, buckwheat and tons of oats with other clean foods.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 19, 2006)

and thank you for the props


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 21, 2006)

So how much weight has everyone that is on this lost so far?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2006)

I just dropped 5 lbs in 15 minutes.


----------



## brollickby06 (Feb 22, 2006)

I lost 5lbs in a week then gained it back after my carb-load weekend LOL


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 22, 2006)

You must have ate a shitload. Wholly crap. Arent u still suppose to watch what you eat on the weekend?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 22, 2006)

actually that happened a lot. I think it has to do with carbs holding more water. On the weekend, you eat more carbs than usual.


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 22, 2006)

So your still losing the fat?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2006)

I'm actually in a gain cycle right now, eating whatever the hell I want within reason. Within a couple of weeks it'll end. But as soon as I am finished, I will be going back to the anabolic diet.


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 23, 2006)

Keep me updated bro.


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 23, 2006)

will do.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Feb 25, 2006)

I like the diet and how I can eat burgers and stuff, but my problem is that I'm always hungry. For breakfast I have eggs and bacon. Throughout the day I eat different stuff like burgers, steak, chicken or fish. But I get hungry too fast. An example would be a couple burgers and some vegetables, I'll eat it in about five minutes, and twenty minutes later I want for food.
Anybody else having this problem and what should I do? Thanks.


----------



## garethhe (Feb 25, 2006)

sorry, but i totally do not have that problem.  fatty meats work like a charm in keeping me feeling full for a good while.


----------



## footballmaniac (Feb 25, 2006)

I ate eggs and bacon or sausage for breakfeast every morning last week and i got hungry a hour later.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 1, 2006)

Hey guys. I think I have been taking in too many carbs and screwed up the diet. I want to start all over, and to make sure I am starting from scratch I'm going to eat whatever to get regular again. How long until my metabolism gets back to normal so that the anabolic diet will result in the same shock(diarhea) as the first time. Thank yeh.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2006)

buy the book.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 2, 2006)

I have it I think. If we're talking about the same thing. I know it says like 12 days or something for the diet to start working, but I'm wondering if it takes that long to get back to normal as well. Does it say in there?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 2, 2006)

just restart the entire diet. And take a fiber supp, but watch the carbs.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 4, 2006)

Like I said before I am restarting the diet. After completely destroying any kind of good diet i had  for a week i am pumped to get started again I can't wait until tomorrow. Anyway I thought about how I am always hungry and I am going to try having a bunch of boiled eggs ready to eat every day for snacks. I plan on just eating the egg whites though. I was wondering how many carbs are in them because I really dont want to go over the carb limit. I think thats how I ruined it before.
I will probably get all the carbs I need with the acceptable foods without having to eat a slice of bread or something for carbs right? Thanks..OOO i cant wait.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm extra pumped also because me and my older and stronger friend have been meaning to have a jiu-jitsu match and i wanna beat him! He's about 6'1" 160. Not big but of course stronger than me. I have 12 weeks before he's done with school to prepare to kick his butt.  > hehehe


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2006)

Just take it a day at a time. As far as eggs and carbs are concrerned, there's like 2g in the whole egg. Eat the whole egg. While it does have some saturated fat, overall is fine if you dont have a cholesterol problem. Plus, this diet depends on fat, so dont skip the fat. Also, for cravings of something sweet, I found that a tbsp of natural peanut butter squashed any craving I had.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 5, 2006)

Np


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 10, 2006)

So I restarted this diet almost a week ago. I feel pretty good the only thing is I have been noticing my heart beats weird every once in a while. Im 18 btw. I have been having quite a bit of steak and eggs for a month or two when I was half assing. I noticed this a while back to but it went away. I just noticed it again the last couple days though. Am I gonna have a heart attack or somethin? Thanks


----------



## brollickby06 (Mar 23, 2006)

I dont know about anyone else here, but this diet is workin great for me!!  Instead of a 2 day carb-load, i do a 6 hour carb load at the end of the day every 4 days...
i started at 175, now i am at 163.  I know half of it is porbably water weight, but im still happy

how is it workin out for the rest of you?


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 23, 2006)

yeah some people do that. I did it. I had to go to the old way, since I deal with this a little differently. I'm more around the sweet stuff on a daily basis.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Well I had been trying to wing it and just try and eat the right things throughout the day but it didn't work. I think I ate too many veggies and went over the carb limit. I have written out the diet and restarted. This friday will be my 12th day so Saturday will be my first carb day. I for the first 3 days I ate right but not enough but after that i followed this diet similar to ex's.
Breakfast- 4 egg omelet with cheese and 4 slices of bacon
Snack- 2 oz. Pepperoni and 3oz./sticks String Cheese
Lunch- Chicken or Steak or Some Sorta meat
Snack- 1/2 cup Cottage cheese
Dinner- 1 Can Chicken or some other meat cooked by me mum =)
Snack- 2 oz. Pepperoni and 3oz./sticks String Cheese

Every once in a while I'll have a spoon or two of Skippy PB for dessert.
This diet is cool. I have noticed some small changes which make me happy.
Abs a tad more visible I think not sure.
Veins on arms. Where I had one on bicep and one on forearm when working out, now when working out they are connected. Some others beginning to surface on the outside of my arm.
I lost 5 lbs of something I dont know what. (maybe Shit) lol. I hope some was fat. I have been drinking water though.
I can't wait for a couple more weeks to pass =D


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 30, 2006)

make the peanut butter a regular at night thing. Switch from skippy (which is crappy) to natural peanut butter. Dont rely soley on pepperoni-use whole non processed meats as well. Try beef jerky-you can make it yourself and it's really easy. If you have a sweet tooth, try sugar free jello-2 carbs per serving.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 30, 2006)

Alrighty. What do you recommend to replace peps? I like em because they're so easy.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2006)

make your own jerky. Or, find a store that sells slim jim like ostrich meat or buffalo meat. Are you taking in EFAs?


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 31, 2006)

Eggs in olive oil, flax seed pills, and whatever is in the PB. I think that's all I'm not really sure what to take there.


----------



## juggernaut (Mar 31, 2006)

I need to see some numbers.


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 4, 2006)

The flax seed is 1000mg per pill. I get about 16g of fat per day with the PB.
I'm thinking the diet I'm on right now isn't very healthy long term, what with the pepperonis and lack of greens. Could you help  me change it up a bit while still maintaining the calories? ~3000 I think.
Do vegetables fit in here, because they got some carbs. I haven't calculated the carbs but I think with the PB, and 2 or 3 here and there I don't want many more.


----------



## SuperFlex (May 23, 2006)

I did this for about three weeks. The diet works no question... But, I didn't like eating such fatty foods and even moreso regaining just about everything I'd lost during the week. Balanced diet, time, and effort are the way for me to reach/exceed my goals... Best of luck and train hard!


----------

